# Camera Backpack for 2 DSLRs with 70-200 and 17-50 attached?



## francisvr7 (Jan 14, 2014)

So after lugging 2 Cameras around Kenya and South Asia in a regular backpack, I think its time I move to an actual Camera backpack.
The Gear I usually carry is a 600D with 70-200mm, 550D with 17-50mm, 50mm 1.8 and sometimes a 430ex Flash. I also have a Dell XPS 12 ultrabook that I carry around
I'm just a uni student, so something small and obscure is really what what I'm looking for (Not sure if I anything even exists). I don't mind just having the 70-200+Body packed whilst the other camera dosent have proper packing (if that makes sense)
Any help and suggestions would be great 
Thank you!


Canon 550D, Canon 600D, Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8, Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC, Canon 50mm f/1.8, Canon 430EX II


----------



## ninjapeps (Jan 14, 2014)

A Lowepro Fastpack 350 should be able to fit all of your gear, including your laptop, before you even get to the accessory compartment.


----------



## climber (Jan 14, 2014)

Check this products - http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/mountain.html I have the Loka with Large ICU and it is amazing. Very good quality. But they are quite expensive.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 14, 2014)

I have just purchased the Lowepro Pro Runner AW350. It is a very nice backpack, one of the lightest from Lowepro in its class, great padding, and you can put your laptop in.
I have successfully packed two bodies with standard zooms attached, my 70-200 2.8, flash and my Macbook 15". Having said that it became very heavy for me to hike (it was mostly my laptop), but your mileage may vary.
Cheers


----------



## edurieux (Jan 14, 2014)

climber said:


> Check this products - http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/mountain.html I have the Loka with Large ICU and it is amazing. Very good quality. But they are quite expensive.



I received the same gear a few months ago. It is truly amazing. I had to wait 2 months for it but it is worth it. Really good quality, and really well designed both for photographers and for mountain addicts.


----------



## climber (Jan 14, 2014)

edurieux said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Check this products - http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/mountain.html I have the Loka with Large ICU and it is amazing. Very good quality. But they are quite expensive.
> ...



I'm from Europe and get it in less then 2 weeks.


----------



## edurieux (Jan 14, 2014)

climber said:


> edurieux said:
> 
> 
> > climber said:
> ...



Same for me, but the item was out of stock


----------



## Waterdonkey (Jan 14, 2014)

I have the F-Stop Loka with Med Pro insert (ICU) and I love it. You might look at a large insert even take a look at the F-Stop Tilopa backpack its bigger. Im jamming a 5d3 w/grip, 70-200mm 2.8 is L, 24-70mm L, 24-105mm is L. Extra batteries. That all fills the insert (Med Pro ICU) to the gills- my flash and extra bits I put elsewhere in the back pack itself. I guess I'm saying you might look at a bigger bag and/or insert (ICU) if you want to carry some clothes or other travel bits. 

Now - it will take _FOREVER_ for them to get the bag to you. While they make a great bag, and I really mean that, a GREAT BAG, they haven't got ahold of how to stock and deliver their own products. Their bags must be made in small batches and seemingly only delivered a couple times a year. But if you can gather the patience and go about it with some humor and don't mind calling them a lot you'll be very pleased. They do make a top quality product... it's only in the delivery Dept. where they fall down.


----------



## pj1974 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have 3 Lowepro products, I like them the most as far as dedicated camera gear.

First item that I have is a Nova (170AW) - which fits one body with lens attached and a lens next to it. It is an over the shoulder design, and handy for 'shorter days' with little walking- but not suitable for 'treks' / multi-day or long shooting days.

Then I bought a Lowepro Slingshot 300AW, which could definitely carry more gear (eg one body and all my 5 lenses, or 2 bodies less a lens or two). It is fairly convenient to access items (via a 'sling' motion - and a flap can then be opened). But I found out it is not the most comfortable for long periods with that weight unbalanced (as it only has 1 diagonal strap, it feels 'lob-sided'). 

So because I do a lot of walking, I wanted something that suited me better. In stores I had tried many other brands and sizes - but kept going back to the Lowepro Fastpack 350 

Therefore I purchased the Lowepro Fastpack 350, which is somewhat of a similar design - except it has 2 straps, and a few other small differences, and is definitely MUCH better for long walks. It (like the Slingshot 300) has a handy top accessories compartment, which can be used for 'that extra lens' - or lunch, or a thin jacket, etc.

So for what you need, I would recommend the Lowepro Fastpack 350 (I generally don't take my laptop with me in it, but it can work well). PS I have kept the Slingshot 300 as my 'at home storage'.

Paul

Edit: my gear includes: Canon 7D body, Canon 350D body, Canon 15-85mm lens, Canon 70-300mm L, Canon 100mm macro, Sigma 8-16mm, Canon 18-55mm and Nissin 866 mkII flash.
Only thing is that none of my Lowepro bags have a place to store a tripod... but I usually carry that by hand, or 'tie' it to my bag...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 15, 2014)

I like the StreetWalker Pro. It's long enough to carry a full body with the 70-200 and extender attached. I often also just leave the hood on as well. The 17-50 attached to a 2nd body will also fit as long as it's not gripped.

I recently used this backpack on a trip to cape cod. gripped 5d3 on a 300 f2.8L IS (no hood) and 1.4 extender along with an ungripped 7D with my 24-70 2.8L. Still room for a few other things as well. However the overall width of the pack is pretty narrow compared to other models. Which makes it nice to carry in tight quarters and stash under the seat on the airplane.

Another benefit of the StreetWalker pro is you can add optional sling straps to the backback should straps so when you are carrying the big rig around ready to shoot you can take the weight off your neck and distribute it across your shoulders. I carry the above 300mm setup all day that way hiking.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jan 15, 2014)

I have the Lowepro Pro Runner 350 AW backpack. I took it to Africa with me and inside it carried my Canon 6D with 24-105L attached and my Canon T1i with my 70-300L attached. I also was able to take two other lenses, extra batteries, two card wallets loaded with cards, CPL filters, and battery chargers and cables. If you want something slightly larger, then I would suggest going to the Gura Gear website and looking at their 22 L bags. Their original 22 L bag also, I believe, includes a laptop case.


----------



## ninjapeps (Jan 15, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> I like the StreetWalker Pro. It's long enough to carry a full body with the 70-200 and extender attached. I often also just leave the hood on as well. The 17-50 attached to a 2nd body will also fit as long as it's not gripped.
> 
> I recently used this backpack on a trip to cape cod. gripped 5d3 on a 300 f2.8L IS (no hood) and 1.4 extender along with an ungripped 7D with my 24-70 2.8L. Still room for a few other things as well. However the overall width of the pack is pretty narrow compared to other models. Which makes it nice to carry in tight quarters and stash under the seat on the airplane.
> 
> Another benefit of the StreetWalker pro is you can add optional sling straps to the backback should straps so when you are carrying the big rig around ready to shoot you can take the weight off your neck and distribute it across your shoulders. I carry the above 300mm setup all day that way hiking.


I'd have recommended the Street Walker Hard Drive since the OP mentioned the laptop but he also said that he was a student and Think Tank products, while amazing, might have been outside of his budget.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 15, 2014)

ninjapeps said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I like the StreetWalker Pro. It's long enough to carry a full body with the 70-200 and extender attached. I often also just leave the hood on as well. The 17-50 attached to a 2nd body will also fit as long as it's not gripped.
> ...



Well I opt not carry my laptop in my backpack for a few reasons but mostly because I treat the two separately. Never take my LT on travel, just lots of memory cards. If need to get images back to the office I use my iPad mini or iPhone. You get to a point where it's too much to drag everything with you. I try to go with the minimum I need. The Streetwalker Pro suits that for my needs. Just an option to evaluate. There is something to be said for leaving laptops at home.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 15, 2014)

Carrying a laptop in the backpack around makes it extremely heavy, but it's great to have the option if you need it. Often I would carry some camera gear in my strolley and carry the laptop in my AW350, which also accommodates the tripod by the way. That way you still have 2 pieces of luggage and don't have to check anything in.
But the bag doesn't have a rigid frame like the f-stop loca, and will be less comfortable to carry fully loaded (as will be the TTP, IMO).


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 1, 2014)

I love LowePro. I love all kinds of photo stuff. Problem is, so do thieves.

So I invest in lens cases from LowePro. Maybe a belt. But I use standard basic (but fairly light and comfortable) day packs and then put the photo stuff inside them.

When seen on me, on the floor, in my car or whatever, it looks like a basic daypack full of books, lunch or other misc junk. Not a fancy photo backpack that screams STEAL ME!

And often, it's lighter too.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 1, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I love LowePro. I love all kinds of photo stuff. Problem is, so do thieves.
> 
> So I invest in lens cases from LowePro. Maybe a belt. But I use standard basic (but fairly light and comfortable) day packs and then put the photo stuff inside them.
> 
> ...


And they usually are more comfortable to carry....


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 1, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I love LowePro. I love all kinds of photo stuff. Problem is, so do thieves.
> ...



And... you might be able to fit some lunch in it too, if you're lucky! (Just try getting anything else in a photo backpack.)


----------



## gshocked (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi,

I just recently purchased a Lowepro flipside 400aw backpack.
It's a great bag that could easily accommodate for your gear. I did a shoot recently and had a 2x 5D3mkiii, 70-200 f2.8is II and a 24-70f2.8 II, 580exII Flash and triggers. I went with this size over the flipside 300 because I needed extra space. 

My previous bag was a kata 3n1 20. I have in the past managed to fit two 500/550D bodies with a 17-70 sigma lens attached to one and a 17-55 on the other. The camera has a dedicated compartment to put all your camera gear, however to fit an extra body with lens, I had to use the top compartment of this bag. 

The Kata is a great bag but the reason why I purchased a the Flipside was for the security feature. Last year I was in Hong Kong and on one of the days were were walking around, my friend noticed that my bag was almost open. Thankfully the Kata bag has a clip to stop the bag completely opening up. This made me paranoid especially when walking through a busy market or in peak times in the subway.

The Flipside bags have 1 access point to the main camera compartment, which is through a zipper, that when you have the bag on is flush against the users back. Have a look at this site: http://www.lowepro.com/flipside-original

Good luck finding your bag!


----------



## mwh1964 (Feb 2, 2014)

Think Tank street walker pro will also do the trick.


----------



## gshocked (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi,

Just so others can help out...

Do you plan to carry your cameras, lens and laptop with you all the time?
Are you looking for a bag just to transport gear from A to point B?
Also what are you planning taking photos of?

Thanks


----------

